# Lanier pot tourneys



## HeavyNeck91

Little River Bass Club is hosting weekly pot tournaments on lake Lanier at Balus Creek Boat Ramp. Will be safelight to 1pm. $50 per boat for single or 2 person teams. Will be every Saturday until moved to nights toward summer. Hope to see y'all there.


----------



## GaHunterJones

What's the fish limit? And around how many boats?


----------



## HeavyNeck91

5 fish limit, we have 20+ the past few tourneys


----------



## JonathanC

My fishing partner has to leave a little after 1. Would he have to be at the weigh in?


----------



## GaHunterJones

how many places are you paying out?


----------



## cam45

GaHunterJones said:


> how many places are you paying out?



There was 29 boats this past Saturday, it paid 4 places.


----------



## GaHunterJones

ok thanks cam45


----------



## gdanjenk

*Saturday Pot Tournament*

Any one need a back seater this saturday Can help with the expense and launch.


----------



## spots

Is there a tournament tomorrow morning??? I am going to bring my son for his first tournament.. 

Thanks,
Spots...


----------



## spots

When are you guys moving the tournaments to nights?? What night and what time are the tournaments??? Thanks, Spots


----------



## HeavyNeck91

*Nights*

We will switch to nights on June 25th. I'm unsure of times but I will repost after our club meeting this sunday


----------



## humblehunter22

Any info on any upcoming tournaments in the near future? Would like to participate


----------

